# API zurm Generieren von HTML Code



## clemente (25. Nov 2006)

Hallo, 
vielleicht eine dumme Frage: Gibt es eine Java API, die HTML Elemente kapselt? 
Für php und perl kenne ich solche Klassen. Zum Beispiel für Tabellen. Ein Objekt repräsentiert die Tabelle, über seine Methoden werden Reihen und Spalten hinzugefügt oder manipuliert. Zum Schluss generiert eine toHtml() Methode des HTML Code. Oder eben für CSS, die eigentliche HTML Seite, etc. 
Das finde ich sehr angenehm, finde aber nichts vergelichbares für Java. 
Weiss jemand was? Oder wie codiert Ihr bei Servlets oder JSPs den HTML Anteil? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus, 
Clemens


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2006)

clemente hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder wie codiert Ihr bei Servlets oder JSPs den HTML Anteil?



Händisch ... bzw. wenn es mit Schleifen geht, dann mit Schleifen.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (25. Nov 2006)

Verwende die Model2-Architektur, d.h. Servlets für die Business-Logik, und JSPs für die HTML-Ausgaben. Und in JSPs schreibst du das HTML direkt rein.


----------



## clemente (26. Nov 2006)

Das habe ich fast befürchtet  Ich finde das HTML/JAVA Gemisch sehr unübersichtlich. In php und perl sorgen diese HTML Klassen für einen sehr schönen Code... Vielleicht schreibe ich mir ja ein paar eigene Klassen dafür. 
Danke für Eure Antworten! Und habt einen guten Start in die nächste Woche, 
Clemens


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (26. Nov 2006)

clemente hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das habe ich fast befürchtet  Ich finde das HTML/JAVA Gemisch sehr unübersichtlich.



Eben drum - verwende Model2, dann hast du in JSPs auch kein HTML/Java-Gemisch, wenn du JSP 2.0 nimmst.


----------



## Guest (26. Nov 2006)

http://jakarta.apache.org/velocity/


----------



## rzfjgym mqywebvck (30. Jul 2007)

rpkscogq hujqpzc nglmjfv eihpqljom veoufg gjhoz hcanzjd


----------

